# Broken Wii U gamepad :(



## digikari4691 (Apr 8, 2015)

It's really the craziest thing. So I was playing my Wii U late at night the same as any other night. I set it down on the chair next to my bed and went to bed. But when I turned it back up the next morning to play, I saw a huge crack across the LCD screen... ;_; I swear it was in the same spot as I placed it and I didn't get knocked over or drop on the floor or anything.

Does anyone know any way to fix a Wii U gamepad other than sending it in for repair at Nintendo? I called customer support and they said it's likely that I'll have to pay to get it fixed - I did some research online and it seems like it will be about $100... which is half the price of a refurbished Wii U so I'm a bit hesitant. I also feel like it isn't my fault and I shouldn't have to pay to get it fixed. -_- ALSO, this Wii U is only like 4 months old so how did it break already...!! Just so frustrated. Sigh.

In any case, just wondering what my other options are if I have any. Or if you want to rant with me about your broken consoles then feel free~


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2015)

My DS lite doesn't charge so I charge my sisters and swap the batteries but now I got 3DS so j can play DS games on that instead.


----------



## Cress (Apr 8, 2015)

Sending it to Nintendo is the only way since they don't feel like stocking amiibos Gamepads in stores is a good idea.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Apr 8, 2015)

you can probably get the part yourself and just replace it. It's pretty easy and probably less than $100 (plus shipping if you have to ship it off somewhere to get it fixed?).

I broke mine recently and after taking it apart, it's not as bad as I thought originally. tbh I'd rather have to buy a new LCD than to have to re solder some stuff like I have to...


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

aww i'm sorry that happened. hopefully nintendo can do something to help you


----------



## Dasbreenee (Apr 8, 2015)

You may be able to find someone who can fix it where you live. I know where I live we have computer shops that will fix phones and gaming devices. If you have any of those near you try there. Or you could call your local gamestop/Eb to see if they know someone who will, since they don't.


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 8, 2015)

I looked online  but found nothing. and called Gamestop asking if they just sold the gamepad separately, but nope.  
Technically the gamepad is still usable, and I can play games on it so long as they don't require the screen. I'm wondering if it might even be a good idea for me to just use it as it is now and wait it out until I have more options on the matter? But im not sure if they'll ever sell separate gamepads from the console.

It's just kind of a drag that this whole thing happened. ;_;


----------



## CR33P (Apr 8, 2015)

if only the gamepad's screen is broken, it shouldn't be too big a deal. can you see through the screen? or is it just cracked?


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 8, 2015)

*investigate*

_was the culprit your sibling?_

_EXPLOSION! you sleep walk, you are the culprit._


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 9, 2015)

CR33P said:


> if only the gamepad's screen is broken, it shouldn't be too big a deal. can you see through the screen? or is it just cracked?



The LCD screen is broken so it's basically entirely black and fuzzy on over half the screen :\

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> *investigate*
> 
> _was the culprit your sibling?_
> 
> _EXPLOSION! you sleep walk, you are the culprit._



No sibling here... I plead innocent! D:


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 9, 2015)

Same thing happened to my old DS except with the hinge...
Just placed it on my table and the next day, same spot and all, it almost looked like it split in half :/


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't understand how it would break by itself. Something must have hit the screen.


----------



## Tao (Apr 9, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> I don't understand how it would break by itself. Something must have hit the screen.



The only guess I could make (assuming there was nobody else it could have been) is significant and quick change in temperature at some point in the night.


Like, it's really unlikely that this would be the reason since I imagine it taking a bit more than that to break the Wii U screen but it's a possibility, even if it's an unlikely one.


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 9, 2015)

Tao said:


> The only guess I could make (assuming there was nobody else it could have been) is significant and quick change in temperature at some point in the night.
> 
> 
> Like, it's really unlikely that this would be the reason since I imagine it taking a bit more than that to break the Wii U screen but it's a possibility, even if it's an unlikely one.



Omg temperature change can affect the screen like that? The weather's been funky in NY these days... although I'm not sure there would have been _that _much of a change overnight. But I'm starting to think that's more likely than anyone coming into the room and dropping it. I literally placed the gamepad down at like 3am. Woke up at about 11am-ish and the screen was completely distorted... Not even 12 hours later and it was totally broken ;_; same spot, same position.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 9, 2015)

I am surprised by this, I thought Nintendo made their consoles out of Nintendium... A strong alloy from the Nintendo mines in Japan.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

I feel your pain </3


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't know, that is weird, you probably will have to send it to Nintendo.


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am surprised by this, I thought Nintendo made their consoles out of Nintendium... A strong alloy from the Nintendo mines in Japan.



If only ;_;


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 10, 2015)

What did you do? Slam it onto the chair? Things just don't break like that. I need answers.


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 10, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> What did you do? Slam it onto the chair? Things just don't break like that. I need answers.



I wish I could tell you, but I really did not do anything to it! That's why it's so confusing :| I literally turned it back on in shock when I saw the broken screen


----------



## Boidoh (Apr 10, 2015)

I fear for my Wind Waker Gamepad now... The last time a huge amount of people were posting about how their 3DSs stopped working, mine soon began to malfunction and eventually stopped working...

Now a lot of people are breaking their Gamepads which means something bad is gonna happen... For the past couple nights I dreamt that I severely damged my gamepad... Nightmares..


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 10, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> I fear for my Wind Waker Gamepad now... The last time a huge amount of people were posting about how their 3DSs stopped working, mine soon began to malfunction and eventually stopped working...
> 
> Now a lot of people are breaking their Gamepads which means something bad is gonna happen... For the past couple nights I dreamt that I severely damged my gamepad... Nightmares..



Yikes... hope the nightmares stop LOL. I have the new 3DS and even within a few weeks of using it, I started noticing tiny scratches on the screen :\ I think the way they manufactured it, the top half doesnt rest nicely over the bottom and scratches were inevitable. But I now have a very nice screen protector for it ^^

In other news! Shipping my Wii U in for repair today! Hopefully they won't charge me a fortune for it ><


----------



## *Facade* (Apr 10, 2015)

Yikes, that really does suck   I'm sorry to hear that had happened. You did say the Wii U is only about 4 months old, so it was recently bought I assume? Did you perhaps get a 1 year warranty on it by chance? If not, you can probably find a refurbished one online at Ebay or Amazon. The prices vary there and you may be able to get one cheaper if you keep on the lookout.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 11, 2015)

Ahh that must be horrible. Worst thing is you don't even know how it happened. 


Are you able to take a picture? I'm curious to see how much damage was done 0-0


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 11, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ahh that must be horrible. Worst thing is you don't even know how it happened.
> 
> 
> Are you able to take a picture? I'm curious to see how much damage was done 0-0



Aw man, wouldve taken a pic for you but it's already been shipped to Nintendo for repair


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 12, 2015)

Boidoh said:


> I fear for my Wind Waker Gamepad now... The last time a huge amount of people were posting about how their 3DSs stopped working, mine soon began to malfunction and eventually stopped working...
> 
> Now a lot of people are breaking their Gamepads which means something bad is gonna happen... For the past couple nights I dreamt that I severely damged my gamepad... *Nightmares*..









GET






THE






STAR






ROD!!!!


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 21, 2015)

For anyone still subscribed, I sent the Wii U gamepad for repair a week and a half ago with a note that said the gamepad "suddenly stopped working." And... They fixed it for FREE! New-found faith restored in Nintendo! I'm super happy!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 21, 2015)

digikari4691 said:


> For anyone still subscribed, I sent the Wii U gamepad for repair a week and a half ago with a note that said the gamepad "suddenly stopped working." And... They fixed it for FREE! New-found faith restored in Nintendo! I'm super happy!!



Yay! I'm glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## CR33P (Apr 22, 2015)

FREE?!?!?!!


----------



## digikari4691 (Apr 23, 2015)

CR33P said:


> FREE?!?!?!!



YES!!!


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Apr 25, 2015)

*FUH REEEE? *


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 25, 2015)

digikari4691 said:


> For anyone still subscribed, I sent the Wii U gamepad for repair a week and a half ago with a note that said the gamepad "suddenly stopped working." And... They fixed it for FREE! New-found faith restored in Nintendo! I'm super happy!!



I'm glad everything worked out for it! So strange how it just randomly broke,

Anyways, glad it's fixed! Have fun!


----------

